# BBQ CHAMPIONSHIP TV



## WalterSC (Nov 13, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> anyone been watching this on the versus channel? pretty good show should be longer than a hour though.



I watch it every sunday night , I do wish they would show a little more prep work but considering on the time allowed them , they can only show so much . Boy howdy they have alot of grills and smokers to choose to use dont they. I dont understand the French judge , what the heck does he know about BBQ , at least the other two have a clue as to whats going on. I like the way they show the the catagories of what they have to cook , kinda a Iron Chef of BBQ if you will.


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 15, 2006)

sadly we do not get this in Canada


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 15, 2006)

-> other thread....
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=6611


----------

